# Visa 189 -ANMAC Assessment - Registered Nurse Application



## Ken2015 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am going to apply for my 189 visa application in the next month or two. I am currently on a Graduate Visa - 485, which I used a migrant agent to obtain. I am in the process of getting all my documents ready for the 189 as I want to do it independently this time.

My question about the skills assessment. I have my ANMAC letter saying that "Your skills have been assessed as suitable for the nominated occupation of 254499 Registered Nurse NEC". I have asked ANMAC and apparently this is a MODIFIED skills assessment. Then I called the immigration department about this and they have said on two occasions that I need a FULL skills assessment. But this again is from their hotline, I do not think they are trained like case officers. So I then called ANMAC again and they said that because I am a registered nurse here in Australia I only need to do the MODIFIED skills assessment. I am very confused, I have read on other forums and have asked friends that they only need the MODIFIED skills assessment. Has the requirement changed? 

For other nurses who have just applied recently, what is your experience?

Many thanks


----------



## ton tony (Mar 14, 2016)

i'll planning to go through...just reviewing experience of others


----------



## ton tony (Mar 14, 2016)

i'm planning to go through ...but also waiting for the others experience


----------

